# Echo warranty stinks



## Wow (Feb 8, 2019)

Ok so I didn't believe the stuff I'd heard about Echo warranty not being worth a crap.
Today I took a cs352 to my dealer. It is less than a year old. I was told it's a cheap saw not meant to be used professionally. I didn't use it professionally. I'm clearing my own land. 
He said all professional saws have metal clutch covers and plastic covers are not warrantied. That's pure BS my ms026 has a plastic clutch cover. Now that I realize the warranty is BS I may go ahead and do the mm.


----------



## sundance (Feb 8, 2019)

So what exactly was your issue/warranty claim?


----------



## oldfortyfive (Feb 8, 2019)

From ECHO's website:

HOMEOWNER APPLICATION • 5 YEAR WARRANTY - All units for homeowner, or non-income producing use will be covered by this limited warranty for five (5) years from date of purchase.
EXCEPTIONS: • For two-stroke engine powered products, the electronic ignition module, flexible drive cables, trimmer solid drive shafts, and TC tines are warranted for the life* of the product on parts only. • Cutting attachments such as, but not limited to, bars, chains, sprockets, blades, tines, belts, PowerBroomtm and nylon trimmer heads for homeowner or non-income producing use will be covered for failures due to defects in material or workmanship for a period of 60 days from original product purchase date. Any misuse from contact with concrete, rocks, or other structures is not covered by this warranty. • Rapid Loader String Head carries a lifetime warranty on the line locking system, parts only; no labor. Refer to your operator’s manual for string head installation and maintenance instructions. • All SB-Series, Multipurpose Tool attachments, and PRO ATTACHMENT SERIES Split Shaft attachments carry the same warranty duration as the units they are designed to fit.

COMMERCIAL APPLICATION • 1 YEAR WARRANTY - All Chain Saws and Cut-Off Saws for commercial, institutional, agricultural, industrial, or income producing use will be covered by this limited warranty for one (1) year from the date of purchase. • 2 YEAR WARRANTY - All other units for commercial, institutional, agricultural, industrial, or income producing use will be covered by this limited warranty for two (2) years from the date of purchase.
EXCEPTIONS: • For two-stroke engine powered products, the electronic ignition module, flexible drive cables, trimmer solid drive shafts and TC tines, are warranted for the life* of the product on parts only. • Cutting attachments such as, but not limited to, bars, chains, sprockets, blades, tines, belts, PowerBroomtm and nylon trimmer heads for commercial, institutional, agricultural, industrial, rental, or income producing will be covered for failures due to defects in material or workmanship for a period of 30 days from original product purchase date. Any misuse from contact with concrete, rocks, or other structures is not covered by this warranty. • Rapid Loader String Head carries a lifetime warranty on the line locking system, parts only; no labor. Refer to your operator’s manual for string head installation and maintenance instructions. • All SB-Series, Multipurpose Tool attachments, and PRO ATTACHMENT SERIES Split Shaft attachments carry the same warranty duration as the units they are designed to fit.


----------



## Wow (Feb 8, 2019)

sundance said:


> So what exactly was your issue/warranty claim?


I've had the Saw LESS than a year. I use it on my farm. It's very low hours. Bar has very little wear. The chain jumped. It was tensioned properly, oiling properly and a tiny branch caught and flipped the chain off. First time iveI lost a chain on the saw. Then (I am not home so can't send photos at the moment but will if needed) I saw a piece of orange plastic laying on the ground. When I started to put the chain on I realized that plastic was a part of the clutch cover. It is a plastic chain catch. Snapped right off. Took it back to the dealer. They said, not covered by Warranty. Couldn't order the plastic only. Said it comes with tensioner as an assembly. And I would have to PAY for it. They didn't mention price but hinted I'd probably just want to use the saw as is without a chain catch. If Echo knowingly builds a break away chain catcher and won't replace it that's poor business. Thanks for asking.


----------



## oldfortyfive (Feb 8, 2019)

Time to find a new dealer.


----------



## swaney (Feb 10, 2019)

It's all about $$, just another sales gimmick.


----------



## Wow (Feb 10, 2019)

oldfortyfive said:


> Time to find a new dealer.


Saturday I phoned the Owner, Mr .Tubbs. When I go back to Bossier City Louisiana he said bring the Saw and He will see what he can do. Frankly, I blame Echo. Where it broke the plastic is very thin. Not much thicker than a plastic spoon. It's a factory defect. IMOP.


----------



## midwestguy1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Talk about horriable warranty experience. Ball power in parkville MO do everything possible to avoid warranty work possible. Scum bags. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chipper1 (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow said:


> Saturday I phoned the Owner, Mr .Tubbs. When I go back to Bossier City Louisiana he said bring the Saw and He will see what he can do. Frankly, I blame Echo. Where it broke the plastic is very thin. Not much thicker than a plastic spoon. It's a factory defect. IMOP.


Since it's used on a farm, it falls under the 1 year warranty(ag use) which you said you are under.
If the dealer doesn't take care of it I'd contact echo, key words in the discussion I would use are the is a safety issue. Things seem to move along a lot quicker when it's safety that's talked about over a defective product.
It's in the dealers best interest to eat the cost of the part(if echo won't cover it, they will though) although that's not what many do.
I like the plastic cover statement, many of the newest pro saws on the market have plastic covers lol.
I went into a local dealer(husky and stihl) who is phasing out husky, the sales guy told me all huskys are made in china, I said really and grabbed one and showed him, I didn't even get a stihl homeowner saw down to let him know where those were made. About a month ago I was in a husky full service shop(mowers and all) that has been around a long time and knows their product well. I snagged up a couple used saws they were selling, the one had a bad av mount noticed it as soon as I picked it up, he was shocked lol. Then we were talking saws and he said all husky pro saws are made in Sweden, I said well the 395 isn't, he did everything but called me a heretic and said I have a new one right here, opened the box and about had a heart attack when he read Brazil on the tag .
Most hand on dealers know a little about a lot, their sales guys know a little about something, I expect this going in and it helps me keep calm, notice I said it helps me lol.
Hope the owner takes good care of you.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Feb 13, 2019)

I have never had a pro saw or home owner that at times that the chain would not derail. The problem is I was improperly operating the saw. Any time the OP allows the chain to derail it is the OP fault. The saw that you are referring to is a cheap saw as compared to many AS member here use. If I am a dealer and you come to me I immediately realize you made an error. Not a big deal buy new parts or buy a new saw. In the last 50 years every time that I tried to ask for a warranty replacement item I wasted my time. If it takes two hours of time to go to the dealer to request some warranty help it is a waste. I bought a brand new car about six years ago and the air bag indicator came on in the dash. After taking the car to the dealer they said make an appointment and wait. After two trips to the dealer and waiting I just ordered my own diagnostic tool changed the air bag in one day. Got it done for less than $800 and now I know it will cause no problems. Why are you worried about the dealer replacing your parts is your time and effort worth nothing? Thanks


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 13, 2019)

Ted Jenkins said:


> I have never had a pro saw or home owner that at times that the chain would not derail. The problem is I was improperly operating the saw. Any time the OP allows the chain to derail it is the OP fault. The saw that you are referring to is a cheap saw as compared to many AS member here use. If I am a dealer and you come to me I immediately realize you made an error. Not a big deal buy new parts or buy a new saw. In the last 50 years every time that I tried to ask for a warranty replacement item I wasted my time. If it takes two hours of time to go to the dealer to request some warranty help it is a waste. I bought a brand new car about six years ago and the air bag indicator came on in the dash. After taking the car to the dealer they said make an appointment and wait. After two trips to the dealer and waiting I just ordered my own diagnostic tool changed the air bag in one day. Got it done for less than $800 and now I know it will cause no problems. Why are you worried about the dealer replacing your parts is your time and effort worth nothing? Thanks


Sometimes it’s the principle, and you end up chasing yer tail. The best answer is spend as little time as you can to get your saw back into service, in the op’s situation, that means buying a $20 clutch cover and get back to work, then don’t ever buy an echo saw new again. It’s obvious from all the posts that they have no intention of ever honoring their “warranties “.


----------



## Wow (Feb 13, 2019)

grizz55chev said:


> Sometimes it’s the principle, and you end up chasing yer tail. The best answer is spend as little time as you can to get your saw back into service, in the op’s situation, that means buying a $20 clutch cover and get back to work, then don’t ever buy an echo saw new again. It’s obvious from all the posts that they have no intention of ever honoring their “warranties “.


Amazon wants 38 dollars for the clutch cover assembly. Dealer sells it as an assembly too. Saw cost just over 200 bucks. Now we are talking nearly 40 bucks just to fix a defective saw that SHOULD NOT have broken in the first place. Go look at the old green 2150 Poulan. It cost around 150 dollars (at the time came in a hard plastic case) and still runs good. It has a Meta chain catcher attached to the saw main body NOT a plastic spoon moulded to a plastic chain cover. Over 30 years running saws and I've NEVER broke a clutch cover OR a chain catcher until now. What does that say. We need to take a hard look at the design. I've seen only one clutch cover on an old Poulan broke. It broke by a drunk neglent man. It was on a Poulan 2000 and many years ago. He brought it to my shop. He had not lined the chain tensioner pin up and tighten the bar nuts. He admitted he had been drunk. He was so upset he gave me the saw. I still have it as a parts saw. People bash Poulan but if a cheap saw can be built with a decent chain catcher SO CAN Echo.


----------



## sundance (Feb 13, 2019)

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/e...MIwsi34aq54AIVxoizCh2nPgdTEAAYASAAEgIgXPD_BwE


Wow said:


> Amazon wants 38 dollars for the clutch cover assembly. Dealer sells it as an assembly too. Saw cost just over 200 bucks. Now we are talking nearly 40 bucks just to fix a defective saw that SHOULD NOT have broken in the first place. Go look at the old green 2150 Poulan. It cost around 150 dollars (at the time came in a hard plastic case) and still runs good. It has a Meta chain catcher attached to the saw main body NOT a plastic spoon moulded to a plastic chain cover. Over 30 years running saws and I've NEVER broke a clutch cover OR a chain catcher until now. What does that say. We need to take a hard look at the design. I've seen only one clutch cover on an old Poulan broke. It broke by a drunk neglent man. It was on a Poulan 2000 and many years ago. He brought it to my shop. He had not lined the chain tensioner pin up and tighten the bar nuts. He admitted he had been drunk. He was so upset he gave me the saw. I still have it as a parts saw. People bash Poulan but if a cheap saw can be built with a decent chain catcher SO CAN Echo.



The weather here sucks so I haven't been out to look at my 352. Is the catcher integral to the clutch cover? No way to repair what you've got? 

If its part of the cover, ereplacement parts sells that for a bit more than $10. Others might be cheaper, I had no reason to keep looking.


----------



## Wow (Feb 13, 2019)

sundance said:


> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/e...MIwsi34aq54AIVxoizCh2nPgdTEAAYASAAEgIgXPD_BwE
> 
> 
> The weather here sucks so I haven't been out to look at my 352. Is the catcher integral to the clutch cover? No way to repair what you've got?
> ...


Where are you buying that part for 10 bucks. I want one. Amazon charges 38 dollars. I've not found cheap ones and YES you buy the ENTIRE clutch cover. It's all together.


----------



## sundance (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow said:


> Where are you buying that part for 10 bucks. I want one. Amazon charges 38 dollars. I've not found cheap ones and YES you buy the ENTIRE clutch cover. It's all together.



ereplacementparts.com is one source.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 13, 2019)

Wow said:


> Where are you buying that part for 10 bucks. I want one. Amazon charges 38 dollars. I've not found cheap ones and YES you buy the ENTIRE clutch cover. It's all together.


Actually 11.07 + shipping, so probably well under $20 shipped.


----------



## Wow (Feb 13, 2019)

sundance said:


> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/e...MIwsi34aq54AIVxoizCh2nPgdTEAAYASAAEgIgXPD_BwE
> 
> 
> The weather here sucks so I haven't been out to look at my 352. Is the catcher integral to the clutch cover? No way to repair what you've got?
> ...


I went to that site. 43.53 dollars for the clutch cover with chain catcher. Like 50+ buck for the starter assembly inluding the plastic housing. Yep, these ARE throw away saws. You could spend double the price of a new saw buying these OVER PRICED plastic parts.


----------



## sundance (Feb 14, 2019)

Wow said:


> I went to that site. 43.53 dollars for the clutch cover with chain catcher. Like 50+ buck for the starter assembly inluding the plastic housing. Yep, these ARE throw away saws. You could spend double the price of a new saw buying these OVER PRICED plastic parts.



That's complete with tensioner and all. You said you just need the cover (item 23). $11.07


----------



## Wow (Feb 14, 2019)

sundance said:


> That's complete with tensioner and all. You said you just need the cover (item 23). $11.07


Where did you find a cheap one?
I want one or two at a that price. Please send me the information you have. This is what I found on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/Echo-P021049030-GENUINE-Sprocket-P021015112/dp/B07BJ8156Q


----------



## Wow (Feb 15, 2019)

Wow said:


> Where did you find a cheap one?
> I want one or two at a that price. Please send me the information you have. This is what I found on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/Echo-P021049030-GENUINE-Sprocket-P021015112/dp/B07BJ8156Q


Here is another place to buy the Echo C's 310/352 clutch cover. Sold only as a complete unit. Expensive to me. Be nice to buy only the plastic part. See below:

https://www.partswarehouse.com/Echo-CS-310-S-N-C23926001001-C23926999999-Chainsaw-s/325043.htm


----------



## sundance (Feb 15, 2019)

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/echo-cs352-34cc-chain-saw-parts-c-35043_35970_160061.html

Page H, item 23.


----------



## Wow (Feb 15, 2019)

sundance said:


> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/echo-cs352-34cc-chain-saw-parts-c-35043_35970_160061.html
> 
> Page H, item 23.


I found that and downloaded the file.
It shows a complete unit is that isn't sold separately.
I don't see a price. Maybe I'm just not seeing it. My phone screen is small. 
If that is sold by Echo for 20 bucks as a complete unit I'm not seeing it. So far 38 bucks on Amazon is the best price I can find. 

Thanks.


----------



## sundance (Feb 15, 2019)

From there I don't know how to help you.


----------



## Wow (Feb 15, 2019)

sundance said:


> From there I don't know how to help you.


Okay. I'll wait for the store owner to say what he can do. I may use the saw without a chain catch. Have a great day.


----------



## Wow (Feb 19, 2019)

Wow said:


> Okay. I'll wait for the store owner to say what he can do. I may use the saw without a chain catch. Have a great day.


UPDATE:
Finally !!!!!
After all the chatter this is the conclusion.
Evidently no one that read nor commented realized that an Echo part number exists for the PLASTIC cover without the Hardware.
That included my Dealer.
Anyone who owns an Echo cs310 / 352 needs to know:
C300000402
Is the part number for plastic clutch cover.
And I had a meeting with the Dealer today. 
I was assured two things.
One. Yes that chain catch IS WEAK and I have a right to complain.
Two. The dealer TRIES to help customers with Warranty Claims BUT Echo has the last word.
I BLAME ECHO for the defective part and the mechanic was set back by what he saw. HOWEVER, the burden of proof is upon the customer. Several people who looked at the part FULLY agree that part is defective. 
However my dealer can sell a complete cover for $35.00 which I rejected.
After some research I googled for the Part Number and found that Echo sells the plastic part for about 10 bucks ships for about 6 bucks. I bought 4. This ends my part of it but.
BE WARRNED :
Buy the cs 310/352 at your own risk.
If they had used BETTER plastic or engineered it a bit more robust, it would be a great little saw. Fact is, it's flawed.
Like dating a beautiful woman then learning she has HIV. 
After today I have NO CONFIDENCE in Echo's Warranty. If they can't handle the little things how can we trust them to take care of the big things.
This settles it for me. Ive trailed this rabbit to it's den only to find out it's still a Skunk.
I'll fix all my own saws and forget the illusion called Warranty. 
Good day.


----------



## sundance (Feb 19, 2019)

It would all work better if post #23 just above didn't identify the exact same part number for this item last week.


----------



## Wow (Feb 19, 2019)

sundance said:


> It would all work better if post #23 just above didn't identify the exact same part number for this item last week.


----------



## Wow (Feb 19, 2019)

You are correct it's there. I just went back, verified and clicked on it and it still won't open. Dunno why but it didn't open to a website. However , it will take you to the Echo site if you enter that number in Google as ,Echo part # C300000402. 
The dealer and I failed to find the part.
Then after I got home I realized we didn't put the C with the other numbers. 
However that may be a common mistake.
Therefore if anyone in the future needs that part please Google the C as part of the part numbers. I was thinking ,C identified the schematic location.
I think my dealer did too. He's a decent guy next time I'm over there I'll see if he can find it. Maybe the next guy won't have to wrestle this Pyathon. Then again, it may be just this ONE was a thin cast. Maybe I drew the Short straw. But now at least I know that ain't no rabbit. Good day.


----------



## North by Northwest (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow said:


> Where did you find a cheap one?
> I want one or two at a that price. Please send me the information you have. This is what I found on Amazon.
> https://www.amazon.com/Echo-P021049030-GENUINE-Sprocket-P021015112/dp/B07BJ8156Q


$11.06 as stated in U.S. , $15.00 cdn @ my local dealer !


----------



## Wow (Oct 12, 2019)

Broken said:


> $11.06 as stated in U.S. , $15.00 cdn @ my local dealer !


Yes and the stinking dealer was to tight to pay for it. Guess his wholesale price was much less. I've changed Dealers. I was once a Service Manager. No way in Heavens Gate would I have sent a steady customer (4 saws bought in two years plus parts for fixing several old Sthil saws) walk out pissed with q NEW broken Saw for a CHEAP PART. To keep my 5 star rating customer happy I'd gladly have PAID out of my own pocket. Then I'd have contacted Echo and said, LET'S FIX this problem. But heck no the greedy snake bit me. Yes I'm Pissed. I'll be pissed for life. Back in 1970 I almost beat a thief to death when I caught him stealing and thought I was going to prision for it. I absolutely Hate a thief. I never forget if someone cheats me out of a penny BUT I give to the poor freely. I've found a new dealer. Home Depot would have been better. Today I spent all evening buying clothes and toys for the children of a poor family. I buy bicycles for children. I've cut trees off poor peoples houses for FREE. Im a giving person but. Cheat me, beat me, still from me, dirty deal me and this Elephant never forgets. Until Echo fixes this saw, ill shout to God and the Angels that this saw broke and no one came to my aid. I'm a very influencing man. I was promoting this dealer and Echo. Now ive stopped. I assure you this Dealer has lost lots of money for as you say a 15/+ or- dollar part. There is an old saying: offend a friend, make him your enemy and love your enemies because YOU MADE THEM. IF they would have handled this correctly I'd still be sending customers to his door. All I can say is: Buy Echo Saws from Home Depot because THEY usually have a money back Guarantee. Don't Trust a Dealer to do you right UNLESS in the past he's shown himself to be Honorable. Even Lowes and Walmart are better IMHO. I' done with these Momma Poppa Dealers. And Echo isn't off the Hook on this deal. I will add. Since I (the honorable customer) actually re engineered the flawed clutch cover by melting and adding MORE plastic (don't tell me Echo can't afford a few more drops of plastic) to the very thin gussets the saw is Lovely. The problem is an easy fix. The DEALERS are at fault because they are blowing it off as just one pissed customer. Fact is I've ALREADY stocked two of those cheap clutch covers bran new ready to install for those who need them. I'll probably fix those for folks for about 25 bucks changing the side tensioners, adjusting the chain installing everything and running the saw. I can do that and save folks I know the hasel of messing with a dealer since I work on most brands of saws. Problems like scratches on my arms may heal themselves but the weaknesses built by man only go away when man corrects them. Look at how thin those plastic gussets are. Picture below.


----------



## North by Northwest (Oct 13, 2019)

Wow , yep on the build sheet part #23 is $11.06 in the US . You are absolutely correct that the local dealer makes or breaks the chainsaw experience ! Fortunately the local Echo and Husquarna dealers are reputable , however I have heard the Echo 5 yr warranty horrors eleswhere . The Local Stihl Dealer more or less like yours unfortunately . Yes it boggles the mind that a reputable dealer would bock at such a cheap fix or the manufacturer for that matter . I hunt in Michigan each yr @ Buddies Deer Camp . Just a few miles from a Husquarna / Stihl Authorized Dealer , surprisingly ethical down to earth individual . He has spoken horror stories of the Stihl Distributors and Manufacturer Representation when it comes to Proprietory issues including warranty issues . I personally have previously owned MS-260 , MS-360 & MS-660 . However when they began with Stihls Propretary Policy , I quit drinking the Kool-Aid ! lol. In a nut shell I suppose Echo is not alone within shoddy Dealerships . P.S. I too do my own servicing and rarely have to depend on a local dealer unless warranted . All the best and Thank God I never raided your Apple tree when I was a kid lol . Cheers Bud !


----------



## Wow (Oct 13, 2019)

Broken said:


> Wow , yep on the build sheet part #23 is $11.06 in the US . You are absolutely correct that the local dealer makes or breaks the chainsaw experience ! Fortunately the local Echo and Husquarna dealers are reputable , however I have heard the Echo 5 yr warranty horrors eleswhere . The Local Stihl Dealer more or less like yours unfortunately . Yes it boggles the mind that a reputable dealer would bock at such a cheap fix or the manufacturer for that matter . I hunt in Michigan each yr @ Buddies Deer Camp . Just a few miles from a Husquarna / Stihl Authorized Dealer , surprisingly ethical down to earth individual . He has spoken horror stories of the Stihl Distributors and Manufacturer Representation when it comes to Proprietory issues including warranty issues . I personally have previously owned MS-260 , MS-360 & MS-660 . However when they began with Stihls Propretary Policy , I quit drinking the Kool-Aid ! lol. In a nut shell I suppose Echo is not alone within shoddy Dealerships . P.S. I too do my own servicing and rarely have to depend on a local dealer unless warranted . All the best and Thank God I never raided your Apple tree when I was a kid lol . Cheers Bud !


Ha. Ha. on the Apple Tree. I spent a Lot of time with my Moms people as a kid. We have no idea what nationality my Grandfather was. He claimed a Native American. Those folks gave me a lot of childhood lessons which framed my thinking. Now Apples or any food for that part was always shared freely. You would have had access to all the Apples and if you were a friendly poor child you would be put on my Santa list. I buy toys for children and food for entire families. I also buy and give clothes away. Once I saw a lady walking down the side of the road on a very cold day with no coat. It was a freezing drizzle. I was wearing a very expensive Down (real not fake down) coat with a hood and rain proof outter. I knew to give her a ride was not smart because she may say I had acted improper. So I removed my Coat and placed it over her shoulders and blessed her then drove away. Years later a man approached me. He said, thank you. I said for what. He said my wife pointed you out as the man who gave her your coat. Last year I attended a funeral with a friend. A beautiful young collage student came up and hugged me saying thank you. I asked for what. She said many years ago you bought me a bicycle when I was about 8 years old. I'm an Old Testament guy. I think ADULTS that need my help should ask. One cold winter night (I live in the country) two youthful boys beat on my door. Id say 17 or 18 years old. They were lost. It was around 3 am. I brought them inside, stoked the fire, fed fed them and let them stay over night in my other bed room. Next day I drove them home. I'll help the needy .but piss on the Greedy. Honor is a Gift that a man can bestow upon himself and so is dishonor. Honor is the best gift because you can take it to your grave. Ill give the shirt off my back but never forgive the man that takes it off without asking and prenission. Yep, I'm not like some folk. I may be down right strange but I'm happy with who I am.
Have a nice, bless you.


----------



## chainsawchap (Dec 23, 2019)

plastic chain catch that sounds like a bad design on echos part cheesing out on there saws. I am sorry you are having issues with the warenty I agree that they are just trying to get you to buy a new saw that would make me upset too. 

I would try to find a honest dealer sounds like were you got your saw from are some real cheap skates.


----------



## Wow (Dec 24, 2019)

chainsawchap said:


> plastic chain catch that sounds like a bad design on echos part cheesing out on there saws. I am sorry you are having issues with the warenty I agree that they are just trying to get you to buy a new saw that would make me upset too.
> 
> I would try to find a honest dealer sounds like were you got your saw from are some real cheap skates.


----------



## Wow (Dec 24, 2019)

Update:
It's been quiet a while since I talked about the weak chain catcher. 
The old one which I hot welded and BEEFED UP is holding up great. Have not installed the new one. IF my dealer had been fair and paid for the new one I'd RETURN IT. He could place it in his stock. Not been out a dime. 
I have worked this little saw and now REALIZE WHY the chain jumped in the first place. 
Today as I worked in heavy brush I saw a spark off the bar when a saw brier jerked a small limb into the chain unexpectedly. Yet the chain stayed on the bar. That made me think. Ever since I removed the cheap Echo bar and chain and installed a Decent Oregon bar and chain there has not been A SINGLE chain jump. 
If they had a good bar and chain maybe the cheezy chain catch would not have broken.
My brother can't hot weld. He said he's going to add epoxy or JB Weld to his to add strength. Kinda reminds me of buying China stuff. Gotta fix stuff yourself if you want quaility. I'll add. The CS 490 and 590 are holding up great. Good day.


----------



## chainsawchap (Dec 24, 2019)

I am sorry your dealer didn't replace your saw a plastic chain catch that just sound cheezy to me glad your brother helped you with the saw hopefully th e better bar solves the problem I have a old echo cs 5500 I like the saw a lot it was made in 1989 it has metal tanks a metal chain chatch and a metal handle bar plastic has been a substitute for metal I guess to cut cost and weight? When I buy something expensive I expect quality I am thinking your saw is for light duty I guess. 

glad you are making progress on your saw mabey resource the parts of ebay or post something on wanted section on arborist site mabey someone has a parts saw you could make it right.


----------



## Wow (Dec 25, 2019)

chainsawchap said:


> I am sorry your dealer didn't replace your saw a plastic chain catch that just sound cheezy to me glad your brother helped you with the saw hopefully th e better bar solves the problem I have a old echo cs 5500 I like the saw a lot it was made in 1989 it has metal tanks a metal chain chatch and a metal handle bar plastic has been a substitute for metal I guess to cut cost and weight? When I buy something expensive I expect quality I am thinking your saw is for light duty I guess.
> 
> glad you are making progress on your saw mabey resource the parts of ebay or post something on wanted section on arborist site mabey someone has a parts saw you could make it right.


That saw has been used a lot and is working perfectly NOW that I fixed it. My brother bought Echo saws because I recommended Echo. Now all his Echo saws are replaced with Sthil. My Dealer had no idea what he's done. All woodsmen know never stick your hand in a hollow unless you want to find out the hard way if a Snake lives there. It's gonna hurt the dealer and Echo. I'll NEVER AGAIN send anyone to a dealer. Home Depot can't be any worse. For now I'm keeping my Echo saws. My other brother is a Sthil man all the way. He didn't let the price entice. Blessings


----------



## CR888 (Dec 25, 2019)

Its a common theme that Echo won't stand by their product like Stihl or Husky does (in general). Warranty ain't a gift or bonus you get when purchasing a product, if its a real worth its weight warranty it COSTS money and is factored into MSRP. Most Echo consumers from what I've seen make the Echo choice on PRICE, I think often they get duped with the 3/5 year warranty that's heavily advertised as its not worth the paper its written on. I'd rather poke myself in the eye than file a warranty claim with Echo...


----------



## Wow (Dec 25, 2019)

As they say, live and learn. I'm starting to think of Echo like a Home Owner saw. It's still better than the really cheap crap but by no means a real saw. I'm slowing down at 72 so I'll keep my Echo's but I'm done recommending them. I' also done with the Dealer. Have a great day.


----------



## North by Northwest (Dec 25, 2019)

Great to hear that you have worked the bugs out of your Echo,s . It is unfortunate that such self serving Dealerships give Black Eyes to more ethical / competent ones . I have given up on my local Stihl dealership a few yrs back , after purchasing 3 Stihl saws over a 10-15 yr period . Between their misrepresentation and proprietary issues I completely switch Brands . Briefly with a Echo vs- 590 out of necessity , then with 3 Husky units and more recently Dolmar Product . All the Best Bud !


----------



## Wow (Dec 26, 2019)

Thanks. Had a great day. Making plans to get back to work. At 72 if I sit long I'll get old.


----------



## chainsawchap (Dec 26, 2019)

That chain catch is so cheese I like my old 1989cs 5500 I will think twice of buying a new echo hard to beat for the price but used saw price right game on.


----------



## Wow (Dec 26, 2019)

chainsawchap said:


> That chain catch is so cheese I like my old 1989cs 5500 I will think twice of buying a new echo hard to beat for the price but used saw price right game on.


Sad but Echo has sold its soul to the Big Money boogyman. Fact is greed creates need. One day this will all end. Then start over become corrupt end and start over. Honor seems to have lost it's power while Greed has enlarged. Good day


----------



## jonny37 (Dec 26, 2019)

This is my experience.... Dealers / manufacturers will decline most warranty issues if they can in any way tie it to bad fuel, wrong mix ratio, or filter not cleaned properly. So in affect, most warranty issues you might have will probably be rejected. So for me, I buy 2 stroke equipment assuming I have no warranty. As a consequence, I have zero loyalty to any dealer. As the next consequence, I travel or buy online to save money on purchases. Dealers suck, screw them.


----------



## Wow (Dec 26, 2019)

jonny37 said:


> This is my experience.... Dealers / manufacturers will decline most warranty issues if they can in any way tie it to bad fuel, wrong mix ratio, or filter not cleaned properly. So in affect, most warranty issues you might have will probably be rejected. So for me, I buy 2 stroke equipment assuming I have no warranty. As a consequence, I have zero loyalty to any dealer. As the next consequence, I travel or buy online to save money on purchases. Dealers suck, screw them.


Sadly I TRULY thought I had found a really good dealer. I was sending people right and left to him. Sure there were negative reviews on line but I liked the guys in service department. Then one day they were not there. The young honest decent guy in sales, , gone! The owner, still there. What happened. I have no idea but a company is only as good as it's employee. A company is only as good as it's dedication to the customer. 
Sadly, Corporate Greed is real. Blessings.


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Dec 26, 2019)

This is why you buy quality equipment that is designed to handle a chain derailment. 

Buy a cheap saw, get a cheap saw, reap the benefits of said cheap saw. 

I don't blame them for not replacing it. A chain derailment is not considered 'normal use' in my opinion and any damage done during one should not be covered. Especially on a $200 saw where the margin is probably less than the cost of the parts you're wanting for free. Echo wouldn't be around long if they lose money that easily.


----------



## CR888 (Dec 26, 2019)

Yeah if you break it yourself, you wear the cost. The little Stihl ms150 has a similar plastic chain catch but should you snap it off there is provisions for a metal one to be fitted (at customers cost). To be fair if this saw is a $200 homeowner special, you could have bought a higher grade saw with better components if you wanted. If I was the dealer I wouldn't be filling out a warranty claim on this case.


----------



## Wow (Dec 26, 2019)

EchoRomeoCharlie said:


> This is why you buy quality equipment that is designed to handle a chain derailment.
> 
> Buy a cheap saw, get a cheap saw, reap the benefits of said cheap saw.
> 
> I don't blame them for not replacing it. A chain derailment is not considered 'normal use' in my opinion and any damage done during one should not be covered. Especially on a $200 saw where the margin is probably less than the cost of the parts you're wanting for free. Echo wouldn't be around long if they lose money that easily.


Ha. Ha. You funny man. A chain can and will maybe derail. Anyone who ACTUALLY RUNS SAWS WILL TELL you its expexted.
Safety is the Reason it's there. No one in their right mind would expect it to break off if a chain jumps.
The cs352 WAS SOLD AS PROFESSIONAL. We replaced a Sthil 024 with it because we BELIEVED the lie. Thanks, have a nice day.


----------

